# File Corruption/Hardware Failure?



## kirkcha (Jul 15, 2015)

Been experiencing some erratic behavior in Lightroom and not sure what the cause might be. RAW files are fine after import but sometimes experiencing slow response and crashes in LR and some files appear to go corrupt while working on them. Also experienced LR cataloge damaged and needs repair error. Checked DPP and the file looks corrupt like it does in LR. But when I reboot and reopen LR everything seems to go back to being okay. I don't know for sure but I think it is only happens to random files that have an xmp. Not experiencing any other issues with other programs.

Any thoughts? I ran an advanced mac hardware test and everything checked out okay.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi kirkcha. 
I have experienced similar issues on my self build PC, turned out to be ram failing, I use memtest run from the bios, it runs a series of stress tests on each memory address, I've had very low failure rates cause problems I think it was in the order of 10 addresses and it was very intermittently problematic, also had an old shop bought that kept breaking windows, but then I think from memory that had in the order of tens or hundreds of thousands of bad addresses. Utilities run within windows were reporting all ok. 
I have no idea if any of this helps you with your Mac. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Graham, my first thought was the RAM since it appears to get better after the reboot. I will see if I can run some deeper test on the RAM.

T
Kirk


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 22, 2015)

Thought I would post an update. It appears this did turn out to be a RAM issue. The RAM tested fine but I have been running RAM with 2 different clock speeds together for about six month and everything has been fine but it appears something has changed and when the system gets under load the the RAM has issues. Loaded with a fully compatible set and all is good.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Kirkcha. 
Good to know you got to the bottom of this, seems a bit of a strange issue to have. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kirkcha said:


> Thought I would post an update. It appears this did turn out to be a RAM issue. The RAM tested fine but I have been running RAM with 2 different clock speeds together for about six month and everything has been fine but it appears something has changed and when the system gets under load the the RAM has issues. Loaded with a fully compatible set and all is good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2015)

I had some memory go bad about a year ago. The two sticks were expansion from my original 8GB, so I pulled them, and sent the bad ones to Micron (a pair). They had them replaced in a week. Most memory is guaranteed for a long time. No issues since.


----------



## dcm (Jul 23, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> Thought I would post an update. It appears this did turn out to be a RAM issue. The RAM tested fine but I have been running RAM with 2 different clock speeds together for about six month and everything has been fine but it appears something has changed and when the system gets under load the the RAM has issues. Loaded with a fully compatible set and all is good.



Some hardware issues are temperature sensitive. Under load could be the difference.


----------

